# Myths of the Far Future - Take a Gamble (a Campaign Guide Preview)



## malcolm_n (Feb 1, 2013)

The Myths Campaign is now available at Drivethru RPG, but for those looking to get a quick idea of the interesting things inside, here's a summary. Afterward, I wanted to include the entirety of one story that didn't quite make it into the 4e version of the guide. Enjoy!

Prologue
Section One: Campaign Overview
*Introduction
The Plot
Personalities at a Glance
..*A Closer Look: Dr. Nejie
*Adventure Descriptions
..*This _Is _D&D 4th Edition

Section Two: Worlds of the Far Future
*The Core
The Inner Frontier
The Democracy
The Outer Frontier

*Section Three: Campaigns In Space
*Untold Number of Planets
Getting from Place to Place
..*A World to Call Your Own
*Dealing with Aliens
CurrencyAdventure Is Everywhere

*Section Four: New Game Rules
*Epic Destiny: Legendary Bandit
Firearms
Spaceships
*
Section Five: Enemies
..The Ballad of the Inner Frontier
*Heroic Tier Enemies
..*Playing an Atrian
..Playing a Girodan
..Playing a Blue Devil
*Paragon Tier Enemies
..*Playing a Canphorite
..Playing an Emran
..Playing a Patrukan
*Epic Tier Enemies
*..Interesting Tactics vs. the Mindfly Swarm
[sblock=The Gambler]Spinos was working out to be quite the good run for Halfpenny Terwilliger.  He’d actually found a place here where the locals didn’t immediately know who he was, and even those who recognized him didn’t say much to anybody who found their way to his table.

Two moderately wealthy marks talked business between drinks while he shuffled the deck, watching closely for the jack of hearts at the bottom.  When the one-eyed man made his appearance, the grifter stopped abruptly and quickly cut the deck before anybody noticed so that his card stuck out just enough.  He then set the cards on the table and looked to the man on his right.

“Are we going to play cards or talk all night?”

The man laughed boldly, “Are you in that much of a hurry to lose the rest of your money?  For somebody who’s six hundred credits in the hole, you sure are pushy.”

Terwilliger only smiled at his opponent.  The man sported a handlebar mustache and a bowler like he was from some Wild West program.  The look didn’t match his expensive brown suit at all, but it did speak volumes of his character.  “I have a good feeling about this one.  What say we put this down as double or nothing?”

The other man, an obvious womanizer with a smile that could lure them back anyway, sat up and polished off his bottle of booze, “Looks like we got us a deal gentlemen.”

They shook on it as Bowler reached across the table and cut the cards, subconsciously pulling from the protruding jack.  Halfpenny was about to start his deal when a bellow from outside silenced everybody in the bar.  As they all stared in abject terror at what sounded like a hurricane on the other side of the entrance, the door opened and in walked the largest man most of them would see in their lives.

The monstrous new patron looked around with bloodshot eyes that told Terwilliger he’d probably already cleaned out one business of its liquor and was here to continue the bender.  “Where is the beer and the cards!?”

Nobody said anything, so the man bellowed louder, “I’m ManMountain Bates, and I’m not going to ask twice!”

Smiles raised his hand and motioned the behemoth over, “We’ve got a game here for you if you want in.  We just shuffled up.”

Terwilliger visibly flinched when Bates walked over and sat himself down on two chairs to his left while one of the barmaids hurried to get him a keg of beer.

“Deal me in,” the literal mountain of a man told him with a definite slur.

“Of course,” Halfpenny said, “let me just reshuffle.”

“You told me you already shuffled, little man,” was Bates’ guttural reply.  “Deal the cards.”

He did as instructed, remaining careful to watch his own cards when they were laid on the table.  After dealing the last card, he contemplated misdealing the hand, but one look over to his left made him think again, so he picked up his hand instead.

He had all four aces and the eight of hearts.

It was all he could do to keep himself from whistling.  It couldn’t have been a better hand if he had planned it this way.

“What are you smiling about, skinny?” asked Manmountain as he picked up his own hand and squinted to make out the cards between his enormous fingers.

“Nothing,” Terwilliger replied with growing confidence.  “Care to place a bet?” 
[/sblock]


----------



## malcolm_n (Feb 3, 2013)

Another tidbit for anybody familiar with the torqual race.

*Playing a Torqual*
The torqual race is both powerful and strongly competitive.  Their thick hides can take considerable damage before it gives, and their overall personality tends to match their rough exterior.  Torqual characters usually take the racial qualities Adrenaline, Fearsome, and Large.  If you’re using existing races in your campaign, a character could start as a half-orc or other strong, big race and take the More Alien than Man feat detailed in the Myths of the Far Future Player’s Companion.


----------

